# Whats my gateway address ?



## baccilus (Dec 31, 2006)

I think i have changed the default for the Dataone modem HUAWEI smartex MT880. It's supposed to be 192.168.1.1. This is even given in the manual. But i can't get to the modem settings via this. My ifconfig output is :


eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:8F:C7:9B:1A  
          inet6 addr: fe80::213:8fff:fec7:9b1a/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:4329 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:5327 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:2060474 (1.9 MiB)  TX bytes:3002205 (2.8 MiB)
          Interrupt:177 Base address:0xe800 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  
          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
          RX packets:67 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:67 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
          RX bytes:4020 (3.9 KiB)  TX bytes:4020 (3.9 KiB)

ppp0      Link encapoint-to-Point Protocol  
          inet addr:59.94.241.181  P-t-P:59.94.240.1  Mask:255.255.255.255
          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1492  Metric:1
          RX packets:4247 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:5241 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3 
          RX bytes:1961566 (1.8 MiB)  TX bytes:2881575 (2.7 MiB)


----------



## praka123 (Dec 31, 2006)

you havent setup ur local lancard ip.set using network-admin gui or edit as sudo /etc/network/interfaces and add 

```
# The primary network interface
auto eth0
iface eth0 inet static
address 192.168.1.2
netmask 255.255.255.0
gateway 192.168.1.1
```
then restart n/w:

```
/etc/init.d/networking  force-reload
```
and try ping 192.168.1.1


----------



## baccilus (Dec 31, 2006)

* Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                          /etc/network/interfaces:26: duplicate interface
ifdown: couldn't read interfaces file "/etc/network/interfaces"
/etc/network/interfaces:26: duplicate interface
ifup: couldn't read interfaces file "/etc/network/interfaces"
                                                                         [fail]


----------



## praka123 (Dec 31, 2006)

First post ur /etc/network/interfaces 
OR
do one thing backup ur /etc/network/interfaces.

```
~$sudo cp /etc/network/interfaces  /etc/network/interfaces.bk
```
Now issue this command by run dialog:
press ALT+F2 will launch run dialog prompt.
Type:

```
gksudo  gedit /etc/network/interfaces
```
then press run;will ask for ur passwd.and gedit editor will be launched.
clean the page and add:

```
# The loopback network interface
auto lo
iface lo inet loopback

# The primary network interface
auto eth0
iface eth0 inet static
address 192.168.1.2
netmask 255.255.255.0
gateway 192.168.1.1

#aDSL setup
iface dsl-provider inet ppp
pre-up /sbin/ifconfig eth0 up # line maintained by pppoeconf
provider dsl-provider
```
then restart networking:

```
~$sudo /etc/init.d/networking force-reload
```
then try ping
ps:
I suppose ur using Ubuntu or Debian


----------



## baccilus (Dec 31, 2006)

That worked. Thanks a lot. And ya i am on ubuntu   (repped u)


----------

